# West Dakota Waterfowlers Educate Youth Today



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yooper and I went and taught approximately 25 children about nesting, bird banding, banding reports, decoying birds, decoys, calls and probably the best part how to call! We were representing the Minot Chapter of Delta Waterfowl. Our chapter name is The West Dakota Waterfowlers. Here are some pictures from today:

HANDING OUT DELTA RESTRAINT DECALS:










HANDING OUT CALLS:










SHOWING ONE OF THE KIDS HOW TO HOLD THE CALL:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

A FEW OF THE KIDS BLOWING THE CALLS:



















SOME KID STUCK HIS TONGUE OUT AT ME AND SAID MY CALLING SUCKED SO I RETURNED THE FAVOR (haha just kidding. Nice picture taking Yooper):


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

A COUPLE PICTURES OF TELLING THE KIDS DIFFERNT TYPES OF CALLS:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

THE KIDS GOING NUTZZZ ON THE CALLS:










ME TRYING TO COMPETE WITH THEM:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

YOOPER BLOWING HIS DUCK CALL:










ALL THE KIDS REACTIONS TO HIS CALLING:










Actually I was doing comeback calls with the Showtime. It was loud!!

FINALLY FOR NOW HERE IS YOOPER AND MY DAUGHTER CALLING IN THE DUCKS:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I want to thank Delta Waterfowl for the calls and decals. Thanks a million to Yooper for helping out. We had a blast. I was a little nervous at first but then the kids started asking questions and we were rolling.

Basically what we did was this.

We made some poster boards with various pictures (thanks to all that submitted pictures) and we talked about them. Then we passed around decoys (except for the DSD). I had a 33 inch carrylite shell and showed them how we lay under them sometimes. (normally use 42inchers but I did not have any). Then we let the kids do it. Man they loved that. Then we handed out the calls and decals. It got crazy in a second.

I mentioned to the kids about the hen houses at the zoo and some knew exactly what I was talking about. They are excited to see them when they go this summer so maybe we should go there and fix them up.

PROBABLY THE BEST COMPLIMENT was the Director coming to me after words and saying how fantastic we were AND she wants us to come back and do it again for all 200 plus kids!!! WOW!

Thanks again Yooper as I could not have done it with out you!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice work guys!!!

Bob


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Thank you for your contribution


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Good job gentlemen!  Leo if you guys need any help the next time, let me know. See you friday night.

Ima870man


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

it's nice to see waterfowlers showing their passion and spreading it to others. good job guys


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Leo, Did you get into a school or was that a daycare?? I cannot imagine getting into a school to approach the topic of hunting. Not PC in this day and age!! :eyeroll:

Anyway, great job and enjoy the banquet. I know you guys aren't as old as some of us in our chapter, but planon sleeping and sitting around for a few days after the event!!  We got there early am to set up and were literally on our feet until the end of the banquet. Tough on the old legs!!!! Have fun, let us know how the banquet goes!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice job Leo.


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

Porkchop, would you please shoot me an e-mail here at work. I would like to talk to you about doing a segment on your classroom work with the kids for our "North Dakota Outdoors" project. It's [email protected]
tanx much

tom jensen
NDGF


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

sweeet meat!!

Way to go Delta! Good to see you guys doing some public outreach to the kids..


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Awesome guys!! :beer:


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Thats what I like to see, talking to young kids about hunting. Giving them a postive hunting related experience will pay off in the end.

I bet the other teachers in the building were _real_ happy that you gave off those kids the calls


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice work guys, my hats off to you.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Very cool...

THAT is the way we will keep youth involved in the outdoors... start them young, pique their interest with outreach programs in school, give them some hands on tasks ...

Great job Leo

Ryan


----------

